# Fenix LD40 review - lots of pics



## Chicago X (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I just received the new LD40, ordered from Mallard Spring. This is the newest 4 x AA battery offering from Fenix, and my second Fenix purchase after the 8 x AA TK40.

Please excuse the less-than-stellar Iphone pics....








Included in package:


LD40 flashlight
Braided lanyard, similar to TK40 example
Extra o-ring
Very nice holster/sheath
Instructions
Warranty card
















This flashlight uses a Cree XP-G R4 in neutral-white, rated at 248 max lumens. The reflector is smooth, and the die well-centered.






Size compared to iTP A6 Polestar:






















*First Impressions:*

Taking the light out of the package, the first thing I noticed was the very heavy head in relation to the body. I was expecting it to be top-heavy with batteries, but it turns out to be very nicely weighted when powered with NiMH batteries (recommended in instructions.)

The holster is a very nice piece, with a secondary Velcro attachment. This allows for belt carry without removing one's belt, or attachment to a non-removable object/strap. Of course, there is a regular belt loop as well. 

The head is anodized aluminum, mated to a molded plastic body. Battery insertion is achieved through removal of head, which requires quite a bit of initial effort. The threads on the plastic body are noticeably coarser than on most metal-on-metal threads of a similar diameter. My LD40 came with lightly greased threads.











The battery holder is asymmetrical and unidirectional. 

















Hand-feel is _greatly _inferior to the TK40, and the battery carrier is flimsier than the oft-criticized A6 Polestar unit.

After installing the recommended NiMH batteries (no 14500s!!!) there is a noticeable rattle in both the switch *and *battery carrier.

There is a bit of flex to the main housing when empty and head is off, very little when fully assembled.

The shape does fit my hand nicely, and the design has one less potential point of water intrusion than a TK45, and the same number as a TK40 - with one more button.

*Operation:*

This light has two buttons (see above): one larger, rubber-coated forward-clicky and one smaller, electronic clicky. Both buttons require firmer pressure to operate than the TK40's single button.

The larger button first provides engagement on the way down its longish travel, allowing for signalling, before a loud "click" fully energizes the light. The LD40 remembers the last illumination level when turned off.

The LD40 has four distinct illumination levels: 

Low - 4 lumens
Medium - 43 lumens
High - 110 lumens
Turbo - 248 lumens

The smaller, bare metal button has three functions: 


Changing illumination level
Toggling between normal and flashing modes
Changing flashing modes

The flashing modes are as follows:

SOS - 64 lumens
Slow flash - 64 lumens
Strobe - listed at 278 lumens

*Now, some more subjective comments:*

The LD40 is a good thrower, and should be considering the size of the reflector.

I'm not impressed with the beam. At all levels, it contains a distractingly dark center artifact and very ringy beam. It resembles a 3-level bullseye or target.

The strobe function strangely fluctuates between a very fast strobe for about two seconds, then a slower strobe for about ten flashes. This pattern repeats.


*The Good:*


Good thrower !
Good runtime on 'Turbo' setting (3 hours + unverified)
Nice, useable low
Excellent holster
"Hidden" strobe modes
Is _much _cheaper than TK40

*The Bad:*


Feels _much _cheaper than TK40
Can't tailstand
Alkalines NOT recommended
Odd strobe
Output for size or battery configuration not stellar

*The Ugly:*


Rattle(s)
Frame flex
Ugly, ringy beam with dead spot in middle

Overall, I feel this to be a near miss from Fenix and will likely be excising this light from my collection. Please PM me with any trade ideas.

Beamshots to follow.


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 2, 2010)

*Reserved for beamshots*


----------



## wyager (Oct 2, 2010)

:sick2::green:
Plastic? Separate battery holder? No thank you! Maybe it's just me, but I think the higher percentage of metal a flashlight is, the more I like it. Plus, dropping a decent amount on a flashlight I expect it to be a decent material. Polymers have a place, but not on my lights. I suppose this thing might shine (no pun intended) in colder climates, but I'd rather just use gloves and metal. Plus, I wish fenix could have done something with a non-removable battery tube. It's just one more thing to break.

As for the rattle, I really dislike that on my quark AA^2. So I feel you there.


----------



## pwr (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Now I have 2nd thought about getting one. Can't wait to see the beam shot to decide!


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the review :thumbsup:

But the battery container does not look really relyable to me. :thumbsdow

Quite some time ago I vowed to myself never ever buying anything with a battery container again. And this battery container does not really look like it's going to change my mind.

Also it is possible to make high-quality and rugged plastic lights. From your review it sounds like the LD40 does not belong to this category.

Anyway thank you for the very objective and honest review. Often reviews come to the "what-a-great-light" conclusion, no matter how sub-optimal it is. You had the honesty and courage to tell us that you spent a lot of money and are not satisfied with what you got. Chicago X, you have my highest respect. Thank you very much!

Lucciola


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 2, 2010)

wyager said:


> I suppose this thing might shine (no pun intended) in colder climates, but I'd rather just use gloves and metal. Plus, I wish fenix could have done something with a non-removable battery tube. It's just one more thing to break.


 
Plastic handle for colder climates, yes. But in colder climates AA primaries and or NiMh rechargables are not perfect. If a light is made for cold environments it's got to run on lithiums or on LiIons, IMHO. Sure there are AA lithiums as well, but they are more expensive than CR123s, at least from the sources I found around here.

Same disappointment from me about the battery container. The LD40 has a plastic handle anyway which would be easy to shape for direct battery insertion.

I have been eagerly waiting for a LD40 review. Now I am less than excited. I'll wait for more details, but at the moment I think I'll rather invest in another Quark, possibly a Turbo.

Lucciola


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Chicago X for the review and pictures!



> Alkalines NOT recommended



What is the reason to that? I think alkalines would work well at all modes except from the highest? Fenix website says: _Uses four 1.5V AA (Ni-MH, Alkaline) batteries_.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 2, 2010)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 2, 2010)

Chicago X said:


> ...
> I'm not impressed with the beam. At all levels, it contains a distractingly dark center artifact and very ringy beam. It resembles a 3-level bullseye or target.
> ...


Some units have a more profound "black-hole" in the beam profile while others are somewhat less (still visible though). Mine has the same "black-hole" visible above 1 meter... :shakehead the worst part is... this "black-hole" is inside the usual "donut-hole" of typical XP-G in SMO reflector... and... despite it being neutral white, the greenish tint seems to be the norm... (I hand-picked mine to have less green )
and I don't know how but Fenix has manage to bring back the ringy beam profile to an emitter like XP-G... :sick2:

Other than the above... I kinda like the construction and the feel in the hand.
Anodizing (of the head) however doesn't seems to be as good as the TK-series... I have 2 small missing ano dot just by rolling the light on a wooden table.
UI is unique... and it memorizes both sets of mode. :thumbsup: 
The battery carrier is more secure than TK40/TK45 as it stops the battery from falling off... but the design resulted in requiring more efforts to remove the batteries.
There are no battery rattles... the "noise" comes from the power button protruding mechanism when shaking... if you press and hold the power button and shake it... there will be no noise at all.
I also like the new fast-slow-fast-slow strobe setting, it's fun to play with...  tho I don't have any practical purpose for it... did I tell you it's fun? Yes... it's fun to play with... :nana:


----------



## PerttiK (Oct 2, 2010)

Now we just wait until fenix brings back OP reflectors.
I've got a feeling there will be so much product returns with these black holes and donuts that fenix starts putting OP reflectors in their newer lights.
I for one am not getting any xp-g lights with smooth reflectors until I here reports that the beams are getting better.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the honest review. I'm always on the lookout for good AA powered lights and was interested in this one. I was hoping it would turn out to be an something like an updated Streamlight ProPoly, but I guess not.


----------



## Zwick2 (Oct 2, 2010)

Interesting Flashlight,but a little bit big....:huh:

Regards Jens


----------



## Tally-ho (Oct 2, 2010)

The donut hole is a special fenix' feature to not damage eyes if ever you point the beam in someone's face.
:goodjob: Fenix !

I was going to sell my TK12.R5 but finally i'm going to keep it because it has a very slight donut hole without ringy beam.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the review! I've been checking everyday for new info on this light. Here's a video review (not in english) I stumbled upon. (OP, I hope you don't mind me posting this link in your thread).


----------



## swxb12 (Oct 2, 2010)

Very nice review, Chicago X. Perhaps our expectations were a little too high. As echoed by others I'm sure Fenix will be getting quite a few comments to build upon from users worldwide. 



Chicago X said:


> Hand-feel is _greatly _inferior to the TK40, and the battery carrier is flimsier than the oft-criticized A6 Polestar unit.



I would still be interested in a torture test to see how this thing holds up. I'm rather disappointed that Fenix has abandoned "TK" design principles with their newest line of AA lights. Here's an idea: How about a 1xAA TK light? I'm dreaming again


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 2, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> I'm rather disappointed that Fenix has abandoned "TK" design principles with their newest line of AA lights. _Here's an idea: How about a 1xAA TK light?_ I'm dreaming again



Nice idéa! A 1AA light in similar design as TK10-12 models I would like...:thumbsup:


----------



## iqwozpoom (Oct 2, 2010)

Metal to plastic threading:shakehead, I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 2, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> Thanks Chicago X for the review and pictures!
> What is the reason to that? I think alkalines would work well at all modes except from the highest? Fenix website says: _Uses four 1.5V AA (Ni-MH, Alkaline) batteries_.
> Regards, Patric



Hi Patric,

The instructions state that use of AA primaries (alkalines) will result in decreased performance and runtime. (Paraphrasing, don't have instructions in front of me.)

I was a bit surprised reading that bit, since both the early copy and product literature tout the worldwide availability of AA-size batteries.



rookiedaddy said:


> {snip}... I kinda like the construction and the feel in the hand.
> Anodizing (of the head) however doesn't seems to be as good as the TK-series... I have 2 small missing ano dot just by rolling the light on a wooden table.



Interesting. The ano on my example was the most impressive feature, and it really highlights the difference in 'feel' between head and body.



rookiedaddy said:


> ...UI is unique... and it memorizes both sets of mode. :thumbsup:
> The battery carrier is more secure than TK40/TK45 as it stops the battery from falling off... but the design resulted in requiring more efforts to remove the batteries.



I like the UI, and listed it as a "good" attribute. Also, in my example, the battery carrier is far flimsier than the TK40's. Would you possibly be able to post up pics of your carrier to compare?



rookiedaddy said:


> There are no battery rattles... the "noise" comes from the power button protruding mechanism when shaking... if you press and hold the power button and shake it... there will be no noise at all...



In my example, the button noise is the louder of the two rattles. I had the same experience with holding the button, and it isolated the (lesser) battery rattle.




jonnyfgroove said:


> Thanks for the review! I've been checking everyday for new info on this light. Here's a video review (not in english) I stumbled upon. (OP, I hope you don't mind me posting this link in your thread).



No worries ! The more info, the better ! :thumbsup:




swxb12 said:


> {snip}I would still be interested in a torture test to see how this thing holds up. I'm rather disappointed that Fenix has abandoned "TK" design principles with their newest line of AA lights...



If nobody makes me a trade offer _(koff)_ I just may end up doing a TK40-style torture test......:huh:


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for your review.
This is a little worrying. There is a LD40 on it's way to my mailbox.
I guess I'll have to see how I like it. I don't mind the plastics by itself but it has to feel reasonable sturdy.
About the beam I don't know what to think. There has been beamshots that looks fine.
The LD25 has also got some criticism about a donut hole but I think it looks good even though I also can see it. I did put some slightly diffusing film on the lens that improved it, maybe that works on th LD40 as well.

I bought some extra rechargeables today so I am prepared when it arrives!


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 2, 2010)

Chicago X said:


> I like the UI, and listed it as a "good" attribute. Also, in my example, the battery carrier is far flimsier than the TK40's. Would you possibly be able to post up pics of your carrier to compare?


from your pic, my carrier is the same as yours, here is a pic of mine with GP Recyko+ batteries in it...





*EDIT:* just to be clear... , I do agree that the battery carrier is not as strong as the one in the TK40/TK45, I said it's more "secure" because of the 4 little notches that are holding the series batteries in place, and I'm having a hard time removing the battery from the carrier with short fingernail... sorry for any confusion caused...


----------



## NonSenCe (Oct 2, 2010)

i so want a light like this. but why, oh why there is a battery carrier? it is pretty certain to make me not buy this one. no matter how i have begged someone to make a light similar to this. 

4aa/2aa side by side. warm tint. long runtime. plastic handle/frame. even the dual button setup i kinda think i would like. (or atleast learn to use with ease)


----------



## coman (Oct 2, 2010)

very nice ,congratulations！lovecpf


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 3, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> from your pic, my carrier is the same as yours, here is a pic of mine with GP Recyko+ batteries in it...{_snip_}...*EDIT:* just to be clear... , I do agree that the battery carrier is not as strong as the one in the TK40/TK45, I said it's more "secure" because of the 4 little notches that are holding the series batteries in place, and I'm having a hard time removing the battery from the carrier with short fingernail... sorry for any confusion caused...



Thanks very much for taking the time to take a pic and share your thoughts. :thumbsup:

I agree that the carriers look identical. After closer inspection, I noticed that the 'button' on the round top portion of mine is not parallel with the carrier. It is soldered at approx 15-30 degrees off-angle, and this causes the spring contact in the head to exert a side load in addition to the normal downward pressure. I'll snap a pic with a better camera later, as it probably will clarify my description.

I carried the light walking the dogs in the rain last night. Thinking perhaps I had been overly critical of the LD40, I wanted to give it another chance.

The pleasant Warm White hue is noticeable in the dark woods, and the color is far warmer than the TK40 carried for comparison. The lumen claim seems accurate, compared to the similarly-rated high mode on the TK40.

Battery rattle is still present, and the carrier strikes the inside of the plastic body when bumped. This makes for a "slapstick" effect Wikipedia link






I am currently running Energizer NiMH non-LSD batteries, but will swap out with some Eneloops and Duraloops to see if the rattling ameliorates or is abated.

_INDOOR/OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS COMING LATER !!! 
_


----------



## thedeske (Oct 3, 2010)

This is a very strange design. Everything seems over sized for what it does.


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 3, 2010)

Chicago X said:


> Hi Patric
> The instructions state that use of AA primaries (alkalines) will result in decreased performance and runtime. (Paraphrasing, don't have instructions in front of me.)
> 
> I was a bit surprised reading that bit, since both the early copy and product literature tout the worldwide availability of AA-size batteries.



Alkaline batteries have relatively high internal resistance so they doesn't perform as good as rechargeable NiMH cells under high load. This usually results in shorter runtimes in high modes but should not affect medium/low modes. This is common "problem" to all AA/AAA flashlights and Fenix is just honest with customers. However I think that LD40 should perform pretty well with alkalines, because the current draw is not so high thanks to the 4xAA configuration.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 3, 2010)

Chicago X said:


> I agree that the carriers look identical. After closer inspection, I noticed that the 'button' on the round top portion of mine is not parallel with the carrier. It is soldered at approx 15-30 degrees off-angle, and this causes the spring contact in the head to exert a side load in addition to the normal downward pressure. I'll snap a pic with a better camera later, as it probably will clarify my description.


here is mine together with the head...





and a few more pics...


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the much better quality pics. 

It's important to state that _both _of the actual button mechanisms are a part of the battery carrier.

I also think it's interesting that there appears to be an o-ring just above the emitter. (visible in your pic above)


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 4, 2010)

@Chicago X, I think that's a rubber/poly pad Fenix uses as an LED centering mechanism. It could be double as a protection from short-circuiting... just my guess.


----------



## joe1512 (Oct 4, 2010)

That is a nice review but I think you are being unreasonable complaining about no 14500s allowed. It IS a 4 cell light, and 4x14500s would mean it would need a voltage range from 4.8volts to 17.2 volts which is kinda ridiculous for a relatively cheap light.

Sounds like this is a light that will satisfy nobody. Its no brighter than a 2xAA and is pretty big!


----------



## Lawliet (Oct 4, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> Sounds like this is a light that will satisfy nobody. Its no brighter than a 2xAA and is pretty big!


 
Its a light for outdoor use. Good runtime on full throttle, fine for cold weather and throwy. But those are usage values that don't translate well into numbers.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the review and yet we have another light with a dark center in the beam from a smooth reflector and XP-G .

I can live with battery rattle but not the dreaded donut hole, I'll pass and their killing me with this smo/XP-G design when will it end I'm over it.


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 4, 2010)

I got mine today!

Maybe we have different expectations but I'm not at all disappointed.
In my eyes the handle is sturdy. The battery carrier does flex a little when I try to twist it but that's not what it's there for. Not more battery rattle than my other lights.
There is a little but not much donut hole, about the same as my new LD25. This is something flashaholics notice against a white wall but will hardly affect the outdoors performance.
As I did with the LD25 (and TK20)I put some diffusing film on the lens and it smoothens it out a bit.

I haven't tried it outdoors but against a wall it seems to throw more than my TK20 and P20C2.


----------



## tandem (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm curious -- how is head heating when run on high output for an extended period?

And is anyone in a position to show a couple photos -- with the LD40 stood up on end, on both the narrow and wide axis, with a comparision in photos to a more traditional 1 or 2 AA aluminum light like a LD10 or LD20 (or Quark AA or AA 2)? Am trying to visualize how it might sit in a TwoFish lockblock (for bike use).


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 4, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> That is a nice review but I think you are being unreasonable complaining about no 14500s allowed....{snip}...Sounds like this is a light that will satisfy nobody. Its no brighter than a 2xAA and is pretty big!



No complaint here, I don't own any 14500s yet.  I was merely emphasizing their verboten status. I hope my review didn't come off as complaining; I wanted to give an objective a review as possible, coupled with my personal predilections and comments.

WRT satisfying 'nobody,' I see your point - it does seem that this was designed to a price, rather than to a standard (TK40/45) 

This light *does *have some nice features:


Long runtime on Turbo
Warm white emitter
Very throwy light with _usable _spill

I think the problem is the competition and pricepoint. The A6 polestar is much brighter, a bit shorter, and all-metal construction.....for the same $$$

At $40-$45, this would be a great performer. At ~$70, there are far too many flashaholic offerings available.



tandem said:


> I'm curious -- how is head heating when run on high output for an extended period?......



None. Zip, zilch, zero, _rien du tout_. I walked the dogs last night for about an hour on Turbo setting, and the head was barely warm to the touch at all.


----------



## wyager (Oct 4, 2010)

Lawliet said:


> Its a light for outdoor use. Good runtime on full throttle, fine for cold weather and throwy. But those are usage values that don't translate well into numbers.



Lol, have you ever used a light outdoors? Smaller is better. :nana:


----------



## tandem (Oct 4, 2010)

Chicago X said:


> None. Zip, zilch, zero, _rien du tout_. I walked the dogs last night for about an hour on Turbo setting, and the head was barely warm to the touch at all.



Cool (no pun really intended). I remember reading concerns by some that heat would be an issue given it wasn't an all metal body mated to a metal head. I was betting from the cheap seats that Fenix must know how to deal with it.

 

Was going to pre-order but still on the fence. I'm thinking that the shape would allow it to sit in a TwoFish bike block (the smaller of the two) unlike a multi-AA that has a rounder shaped (perhaps two large in diameter) but still wonder if it'll be too heavy.


----------



## Sol (Oct 4, 2010)

Been reading this thread with interest and can't say I agree with everything that has been said. The light more than met my expectations and for an AA light it offers great power, flexibility and runtimes. Sometimes with my Olight M20 I worry about using high too much in case it runs down while I'm out, now with 3 hours at 248lm I'm very happy.
Anyway, I think the light is great and if you have just ordered one don't worry. If you are looking at white walls all day you might notice a very slightly darker centre but I tend to use my lights in the real world and I'll trade this for a little extra throw. Compared to my Olight M20 R5 it has a much brighter and wider centre even at distance, the side spill also appears brighter so all round very usable. What worried me more before I received the light was the neutral white, as I prefer the perceived brightness of cool white. However, my unit definitely doesn't have any green tinge and compared to the Olight it is only slightly warmer, if you don't have anything running alongside to compare, I'm not sure you would call it warm.
The torch feels very solid and well balanced in the hand. It is much larger than the Olight M20 but I probably carry the Olight more for emergency use and use the LD40 for day-to-day activities. Just been out tonight and even though it is not that cold the plastic handle stays nice and warm while the head is icy cold and not so pleasant to touch. I wasn't that keen on the thought of a plastic body but now I have the light I quite like it.
As you can tell, I'm pleased with the light and if this is the type of light you want I can recommend it.
All just IMHO.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sol said:


> If you are looking at white walls all day you might notice a very slightly darker centre but I tend to use my lights in the real world and I'll trade this for a little extra throw.




Glad you like I will wait and hope for a OP reflector. I don't sit around and look at white walls either the dark spot in the center actually hurts the throw and that is why I don't like it. Like some light's with the smooth and XP-G if you put a textured reflector in it it actually out throws it or at least is on par with the smooth because of the lack of of the donut plus you get a nicer looking beam.

The Eagletac P20C2 MKII and T20 MKII come to mind and I imagine the LD40 would be the same. The dark hole looks small at close distance but at 50-100 meters it gets a lot bigger.


----------



## Sol (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation regarding the beam pattern, it’s a shame if Fenix have missed an opportunity to maximise the throw even more and I do understand your point. It will be interesting to see what develops. 

I have been waiting for a 4AA light in this configuration for a while and generally it ticks all the boxes, so the beam, although not perfect, hasn’t put me off.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks *Sol* for sharing your impression of LD40, which I find to be valuable information! :thumbsup:
By the way: :welcome:


----------



## calipsoii (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep, thanks Sol! I've had my preorder in for a few weeks and it's reassuring to hear your mini-review. I'm not a white wall hunter so if you say the light works well outdoors then that's all I need to hear.

:welcome:


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 6, 2010)

i ordered mine last night and it shipped today.

i didn't see this review until after i ordered it. i was a little worried after reading the complaints, but i think i'm going to like it.

i might post my thoughts in a couple days when i get it.

it's sort of an odd light, and that's one of the things that drew me to it.

and the neutral white!


----------



## Deven4Sevens (Oct 6, 2010)

I found that wrapping the batteries with masking tape helps with the rattle. Also, you can put the date on them that you installed them to keep a record.


----------



## cambournepete (Oct 6, 2010)

My LD40 arrived today (from The Photon Shop in the UK).

This is my first proper LED torch.
I've had a Mini-Maglite with Terralux LED and a 6 D-Cell Maglite with Terralux LED.

I was looking at many 2AA torches when the LD40 was announced.

The LD40 is much better than the big Maglite - it's far brighter and the beam is far more coherent. Not that you need the brightness all the time - I walked the dog round the local woods tonight with the torch set mainly on the low (4 lumens) setting which was just right.

The controls are really easy for a novice user - the separate buttons are a doddle to use. I'm really glad I got this rather than something programmable.

I also like the plastic body. I was a bit worried about it but it's fine - it's much warmer in the hand than the metal torch head (or my Maglite) and the shape makes it easy to carry.

Overall I'm very pleased I got the LD40. It might not be the best torch out there or even the best at the price but it's just what I want - bright, simple to use with batteries you can get in just about every corner shop or supermarket.

I'm happy 

Pete

PS Please be kind - it's my first post.


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 6, 2010)

burntoshine said:


> i ordered mine last night and it shipped today.
> i didn't see this review until after i ordered it. i was a little worried after reading the complaints, but i think i'm going to like it.
> i might post my thoughts in a couple days when i get it.
> it's sort of an odd light, and that's one of the things that drew me to it.
> and the neutral white!



burntoshine: I would appreciate it if you would please post your impressions here when it arrives. :thumbsup: I was also attracted by the unique features of this light, and the tint is very nice. 



Deven4Sevens said:


> I found that wrapping the batteries with masking tape helps with the rattle. Also, you can put the date on them that you installed them to keep a record.



Deven4Sevens: The masking tape with charge record is a great idea. My rattle, however, is from the carrier itself.....is yours from the batteries? Perhaps I should try a few different brands. I am running Energizer NiMHs right now, but will try some Eneloops and see if things change.




Sol said:


> Been reading this thread with interest and can't say I agree with everything that has been said. The light more than met my expectations and for an AA light it offers great power, flexibility and runtimes. Sometimes with my Olight M20 I worry about using high too much in case it runs down while I'm out, now with 3 hours at 248lm I'm very happy....{snip}



Sol: Thanks for posting your comments, and no problem disagreeing with me - it wouldn't be the first time that's happened.  This forum is for the civil exchange of ideas and personal experiences in addition to raw data. The personal impressions are sometimes more important.


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 7, 2010)

Last night I was out walking the dog for about 30 min and it was really dark. I used the LD40 on medium (43 lumens) and it was plenty of light in that situation.
When turned up to high and turbo it's like daytime!

What I thought about is that on a light this size and shape I would have prefered a side switch, something similar to the TK45.
Thats beacause I mostly hold the light in underhand grip and have to change grip to overhand grip to switch on/off or change mode.
When I hold it in overhandgrip the switches works very well.

Anybody else with the same opinion?


----------



## PerttiK (Oct 7, 2010)

C'moon somebody, we need a wall shot!


----------



## Cataract (Oct 7, 2010)

+1 for BEAMSHOOOOTS


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 7, 2010)

I posted some white wall shots here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3553322#post3553322


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 7, 2010)

Chicago X said:


> burntoshine: I would appreciate it if you would please post your impressions here when it arrives. :thumbsup: I was also attracted by the unique features of this light, and the tint is very nice.



sure thing, brother


----------



## Steel and Light (Oct 9, 2010)

Tend to agree with the folks who like this one. Mine came today. Bigger than I thought but the heft is comforting. Like the metal head. The interface is different but good with me. Don't really notice the donut hole on mine. Only get this if you and battery holders can coexist. Oh yeah, it's bright!


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 9, 2010)

i like it! i think the dual switch setup was a neat idea. and the blinky modes are nicely out of the way, but very easy to get to. i don't mind the plastic body. my eagletac m2sc4 has a plastic body and it never really crossed my mind.

it has quite a defined hotspot and good throw.

i did notice how it's a little bit dimmer in the center of the hotspot, but it's not a big deal to me. it's not as bad as people have described it (in my opinion). and of course, i love the tint! i would not have bought this light if it was only available in cool white.

cool light!


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 14, 2010)

burntoshine said:


> my eagletac m2sc4 has a plastic body



um, actually my m2sc4 has a metal body. i must have picked the wrong pipe to smoke that day.


----------



## woodrow (Oct 14, 2010)

I really (normally) like fenix lights....but thanks for the great review on this one...because it is keeping $70 in my pocket! Nice try Fenix....almost there.


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry, no beamshots to be had from me. Light was traded to a CPF member.


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 14, 2010)

We have different opinions about what lights we like and that is what makes CPF so interesting. How boring it would be if there was only one perfect light and nothing else to talk about.

Today I ordered the new Preon Revo SS NW and I just realized it's about the same price as the LD40!


----------



## SkyPup (Dec 15, 2011)

I ordered ten of them on sale from Battery Junction, they are great.


----------



## bebekhijau (Oct 23, 2012)

can i use 10440 ?


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Oct 24, 2012)

bebekhijau said:


> can i use 10440 ?



You mean 14500? No!


----------



## bebekhijau (Oct 25, 2012)

yes pardon me for it should be 14500


jonnyfgroove said:


> You mean 14500? No!


----------

